# Answers: Which cube should I get?



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

I decided to make a thread which has all the best cubes (or at least, the most popular ones since there isn't one single best cube out there) in one place. This question comes up a lot so I thought it'd be easier to just direct people to a thread rather than answer one question a hundred times.

I'll start off the cubes that I like the most. If there is better stuff, post it, I'll include it here. I'm thinking about putting in some review links and all as well.

_*3x3x3*_

*DaYan GuHong*






*My Opinion:* This is the BEST speed cube out there. It has exceptional corner cutting (45 degrees or more, depending on tension), is very smooth and hardly pops (if ever, again, depending on tension). The sticker quality is really good. I've had it for a little over a month now and it has never disappointed me. Due to it's reverse corner cutting ability (about 20 degrees or so, depending on tension) it makes a very good cube for OH. The pointy edges are a little uncomfortable for me though.
*Reviews:* Camcuber's Review, KylerV's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> It's a great cube... But whatever lube I put in it seems to have made it legendary. Problem: Having trouble replicating this phenomenon with other people's GuHongs





Alcuber said:


> When you first get it it's pretty average. But after you lube it is insane, Cuts more than 45 degrees and never locks up.


*Buy it Here:* Black / White, Stickerless (Competition Illegal)

*Dayan LunHui*





*My Opinion:* I'm still waiting for mine to arrive, so no reviews as yet. i do expect this cube to be amazing though, as it is the next installment from DaYan (who have a reputation for making some of the best cubes ever). A key feature of this cube is that it has "sausage" or "torpedo" like attachments on the edges making it VERY hard to pop. At fairly tight tensions, it is pretty much up-popable.
*Reviews:* TheRealJCube's Review, nat4sail's Review
*More Opinions:*


fiftyniner said:


> IMHO - LunHui and GuHong are 2 "different" cubes for different types of cubers. They perform differently.
> The LunHui is more for cubers who prefer really loose cubes (at which tension the GuHong will pop when cuber goes fast). Those who prefer tighter tensions should opt for the GuHong.


*Buy it Here:* Black, White, Black [DIY], White [DIY]

*DaYan LingYun*





*My Opinion:* Supposedly an upgrade to the GuHong, the LingYun disappointed me quite a bit. It is fast, no doubt; but too much so. A single U flick resulted in a U2. I couldn't really control this cube too well. Besides, it pops quite a bit if you abuse a cube like I do. For me, the cube just explodes. If you like clicky feeling cubes that cut well, this would be a good choice. But only if you are an accurate turner and are gentle with cubes. This thing can't handle rough usage.
*Reviews:* Camcuber's Review & Comparison to the GuHong, lilboombastix's Review
*More Opinions:*
*Buy it Here:* Black / White

*Type A - V*





*My Opinion:* I haven't really used this cube, so I can't give you a first hand opinion. However, It's supposed to be a really good cube, specially with the HaiYan Memory Mod.
*Reviews:* Thrawst's Review, PestVic's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> The mod helps reduce the lockups, but they still tend to happen. If you mod it in the way such that there are very few lockups, then the cube becomes unstable and tends to pop a lot.





theanonymouscuber said:


> Best cube I've tried. Modding it and breaking it in reduces lockups by a lot, and makes it feel quite a bit less clicky.


*Buy it Here:* Black DIY, Black NIB, White DIY, White NIB

*Type F - II (Sheng En)*





*My Opinion:* One of the best cubes I have used. Though it doesn't compare to the GuHong, this is still a VERY good cube. It cuts corners very well, is very smooth and never pops (depends on the tension though). I like the round edges that it has. It makes the cube quite comfortable. However it has 2 big flaws:

The caps ALWAYS fall off, which means that you'll have to glue them on to the pieces using PVA glue or something like Blue Tac (Unless you want to use the cube to smuggle drugs )
The sticker quality is downright HORRID! The stickers on mine went completely WHITE in about a week of moderate to heavy use. If you get this cube, do pick up a set of stickers as well. You can get them at LighTake or Cubesmith.
*Reviews:* PestVic's Review, LubeTheCube's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> Locks up like crazy...and the caps fall out...so I quite dislike it.





theanonymouscuber said:


> It's a really nice cube. I like the feel of it and the speed, but I can't seem to get good times with it.





flan said:


> Very fast and smooth. Reasonably cheap. Also the cube comes pre assembled and lubed out of the box and the tensions are perfect from the start. The stickers are terrible as mentioned. Also don't be put off by the Guhong Hype. This is a very good cube and the second fastest 3x3 single right now, Rowe Hessler's 6.94 was done on an F-II.


*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*Ghost Hand - I (Gui Shou)*




*My Opinion:* This is one of the best "low budget" cubes I have used. It turns well and has a decent cutting ability. The stickers have a weird (but great) feel to them. They have a matte finish which eliminates glare, making spotting colours slightly easier. This cube, as compared to the Ghost Hand - II is much more balanced in terms of Speed : Cutting ability. Fir me, it locks up far less than the Ghost Hand - II. And it comes with a free pouch haha! I would recommend this cube for beginners.
*Reviews:* thebackflipmaster's Review, PatrickHandojo's Review
*More Opinions:*
*Buy it Here:* Black, White, Purple (?!)

*Ghost Hand - II (Gui Shou)*





*My Opinion:* This is a cube i would recommend for beginners. It has a strange, "airy" feel to it. After lubing, it turns almost effortlessly. However, I feel it is imbalanced in terms of Speed:Cutting ability. The cube is much faster than the Ghost Hand - I, but the cutting hasnt been significantly improved which gives rise to quite a lot of lock ups. The matte stickers of the Ghost Hand - I have been replaced by normal stickers as well. The cube pops when it is loose but performs well at moderately tight tensions. Personally, I am not a big fan of this one though I feel it's a good cube to start out with.
*Reviews:* PestVic's Review, thebackflipmaster's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> Not quite as enthusiastic about the ghost hand II as you are, but I'd say that's a valid assessment


*Buy it Here:* Black

*4x4x4*

*X - Cube 4*





*My Opinion:* It's like a massively buffed (and hyped) 4x4. The small size makes it very comfortable. it cuts very well and IMO is the best possible 4x4 I have personally used. With loose tensions, however, it tends to explode (not pop). Once you get the tensions right, though. It's an amazing cube.
*Reviews:* masterofthebass's Review, tall50001's Review
*More Opinions:*
*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*DaYan / MF8 4x4*





*My Opinion:* Again, I don't own one, so I can't speak about it. However, from what I've heard, this cube is tops. It is smooth and cuts quite well. However, it is rather heavy and does pop sometimes. I guess it should be a really good cube. I mean, Hey! Didn't Faz use it to set the 4x4 WR?
*Reviews:* masterofthebass's Review, 0WaM9's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> So, I got a dayan 4x4... It's really nice compared to my QJ, but it just pops like crazy.


*Buy it Here:* Black

*ShengShou 4x4*




*My Opinion:* This cube is the best possible 4x4 you can get at the price it sells at. It has a decent cutting ability but feels rather cheap. The mechanism is similar to that of a V and X Cube. At factory tensions, it doesn't pop too much but it does lock up now and then. The outer layers, for me are too clicky and "rough". THe inner ones, unlike the X Cube are surprisingly smooth. There is a MOD, however, to get rid of most of the bumpiness...
*Reviews:* Camcuber's Review, tall5001's Review
*More Opinions:*


antoineccantin said:


> The shengshou 4x4 has a v-cube type mechanism but unlike the Maru, it has more like a flimsy kind of feel. The outer layer are quite clicky but the inner layers turn like a dream. Corner cutting is not bad, about 3/4 piece. As for lock-ups, they do happen but not very often. This puzzle is well worth its price, about 8$.


*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*Maru 4x4*





*My Opinion:* I do not have one of these and so, I cannot give you a first hand opinion. However, this cube is supposed to the the one of the better 4x4s out there. It is a little pricey though. I've heard about quite a few misalignment issues with the core and centers, so you might want to think twice before buying it. However, it comes with a cool stand and some Lube!
*Reviews:* Thrawst's Review, MonkeyDude's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> Based on what I've heard, it's good, but if a piece pops out, you're quite screwed because the design is quite intricate...Plus, I had a friend whose Maru legit broke in the middle of a competition...


*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*Mini QJ*





*My Opinion:* This cube is good. It's very comfortable due to it's size. Unlike all the other 4x4s (which make your hands feel tiny) this one is just 3 mm bigger than a normal 3x3 making it really nice to cube with. It is really smooth and turns very well but requires a LOT of breaking in. Mine took about a day or two. The sad part is, It doesn't cut very well. If you try too hard, you might break the core (like I broke mine!). There is an entire thread HERE about how fragile this cube is. It comes with frosted stickers that give it a nice feel.
*Reviews:* DanielDude's Review, ecuber11's Review
*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*2x2x2*

*LanLan 2x2*





*My Opinion:* IMO, there are only 2 2x2s out there that are really good. This one, and the Ghost Hand 2x2. Both turn pretty well, have decent cutting and are nice and smooth. I'd recommend getting both of them. They aren't all that expensive anyway.
*Reviews:* PestVic's Review, gingerman's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> This thing just kinda rocks... Why don't you have it if you solve 2x2?


*Buy it Here:* Black

*Ghost Hand 2x2*





*My Opinion:* Like I said before, this one and the LanLan 2x2 are the best ones out there. Get either, or get both.
*Reviews:* PestVic's Review, AvidCuber's Review
*Buy it Here:* Black, White

*Eastsheen 2x2*





*My Opinion:* I have never used an Eastsheen before (and frankly, after the LanLan I don't think I'll try it and all) so I can't really say much about it. Check out the reviews and what other members have to say. I found a little Mod you might want to try (Though I don't know how effective or necessary it is).
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> The Eastsheen 2x2 is fast, but I don't see that as a good thing... There have been plenty of times when I finish a solve and the top layer turns like 180 degrees on the landing


*Reviews:* rubixluver123's Review, xXdaveXsuperstarXx's Review
_If anyone has this cube, please do make a GOOD review of it._
*Buy It here:* Black, White

*5x5x5*

*V - Cube 5*





*My Opinion:* I don't really solve a 5x5 yet, but as far as I know, V - Cubes re the best big cubes. They do require a Mod I think. But yeah, this is the best you could get.
*Reviews:* Thrawst's Review, DanielDude's Review
*More Opinions:*


theanonymouscuber said:


> Best 5x5 hands down.


*Buy it:* HERE

*6x6x6*

*V - Cube 6*





*My Opinion:* V Cubes are the way to go for anything bigger than a 5x5x5. That is all. You might want to consider this Mod.
*Reviews:* Thrawst's Review, MeMyselfandPi's Review
*More Opinions:*
*Buy it:* HERE

*7x7x7*

*V - Cube 7*





*My Opinion:* V Cubes are the way to go for anything bigger than a 5x5x5. That is all.
*Reviews:* RobH0629's Review, rubixluver123's Review
*More Opinions:*
*Buy it:* HERE

*Pyraminx*

*QJ Pyraminx*







*My Opinion:*I love the QJ Pyraminx. It turns really well and it's cheaper then the Meffert's. I prefer the one with the frosted stickers to the tiled one. It takes a TON of breaking in though. Right out of the box, It's practically horrible! But once you lube it and break it in enough it's smooth like gelato! 
*Reviews:* 0V3RWR173D's Review, Cube Depot's Review
*More Opinions:*


marthaurion said:


> I just really don't like it. I've had it for like a year and it still doesn't feel very "broken in"





cubefan4848 said:


> If you get a good one it is amazing but the wrong one stinks


*Buy it Here:* Frosted, Tiled

*Meffert's Pyraminx*





*My Opinion:* I don't have one of these so I can't really give you an opinion.
*Reviews:* SmithSolver's Review, blizzardkb's Review
*More Opinions:*


flan said:


> Its more stable than the QJ but not out right better like the LL/GH thing for 2x2s


*Buy it:* HERE


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

Reserved


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

And one more, just in case.

I'm thinking of putting in people's opinions for each cube as well. If you have a review for any of these that you want me to put in, post links here. I'll add it. If you want to say anything about any of these cubes, I'll put it in as well. But keep it concise! If there are any more cubes you feel I should add, lemme know!

Yet to come:

Square 1
Megaminx
Magic
Other random, cool puzzles including:
Clock
Gear Cube
Anisotropic Gear Cube
Mirror Block
Skewb
Anything else you think I should put in.


*UPDATE LOG*
*Nov 16:* Added 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx.
*Nov 19:* Added Meffert's Pyraminx, ES 2x2, more opinions. Corrected the SS / GS error. Added links to both Black and White cubes. Removed the V Cube 5 rip off.
*Jan 1:* Updated the GuHong links.
*Jan 4:* Added LingYun, Updated X Cube
*Jun 8:* Added Lunhui, Updated X Cube
*Jun 9:* Added Shengshou 4x4 & Ghost Hand 1. Corrected some formatting issues
TO DO:Add shengshou 5x5, figure out why the Shengshou 4x4 picture won't become smaller :|


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 7, 2010)

I might post up some videos of the cubes I have later, but just my general ideas.
Guhong: It's a great cube...but whatever lube I put in it seems to have made it legendary. Problem: Having trouble replicating this phenomenon with other people's guhongs
AV: The mod helps reduce the lockups, but they still tend to happen. If you mod it in the way such that there are very few lockups, then the cube becomes unstable and tends to pop a lot.
FII: Locks up like crazy...and the caps fall out...so I quite dislike it.
Not quite as enthusiastic about the ghost hand II as you are, but I'd say that's a valid assessment
Maru: Based on what I've heard, it's good, but if a piece pops out, you're quite screwed because the design is quite intricate...Plus, I had a friend whose Maru legit broke in the middle of a competition...
Lanlan 2x2: This thing just kinda rocks...why don't you have it if you solve 2x2?


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 7, 2010)

This sounds just a bit biased, for 3x3s.


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> This sounds just a bit biased, for 3x3s.


 
If you mean to say that I should include more 4x4s and others, do tell me what to add. i haven't used too many of the other cubes and so, I don't really have too much of experience.

Otherwise, i didn't really get what you mean


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

he's saying that those 3x3 are based on your opinion. it's called person preference and as far as I know you aren't speaking for every person here. You aren't that experienced so who's to say that your opinion is credible from cuber to cuber.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

F2: It's a really nice cube. I like the feel of it and the speed, but I can't seem to get good times with it.
Alpha 5: Best cube I've tried. Modding it and breaking it in reduces lockups by a lot, and makes it feel quite a bit less clicky.

V-Cube 5x5: Best 5x5 hands down.


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> he's saying that those 3x3 are based on your opinion. it's called person preference and as far as I know you aren't speaking for every person here. You aren't that experienced so who's to say that your opinion is credible from cuber to cuber.



Which is why I am also putting in other people's opinions. I am also including video reviews so whoever is buying can judge for him/herself.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

and what makes other people's opinion different? there's always going to be a variable called personal preference. For example, I hate the GuHong.


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> and what makes other people's opinion different? there's always going to be a variable called personal preference. For example, I hate the GuHong.


 
Basically, this is just aimed at helping people who are completely lost. I mean, it's definitely easier to chose from 4 cubes than it is to chose from a hundred! Besides, I doubt anyone is going to go out and buy a cube JUST because 10 people tell him to. That person will do some research of his own, won't he?

As for personal preference, I'm not saying "GO OUT AND GET THIS OR I KEEL YOU!" or something lol. I agree that you have to actually handle a cube to know if you like it or not, but hey, a video should give you at least a LITTLE idea about whether or not you want to buy it.

And I do have a fair bit of experience with 3x3s. Though I do not own a lot, I have handled many at the competitions I've been to.

EDIT: You are quite experienced. Care to say something about teh cubez?


----------



## Godmil (Nov 7, 2010)

This could be a good thread. Though I'm a little concerned that your YJ endorsement may be against the site rules. I'll chip in with lots of 3x3 comments tomorrow.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

But what about this?


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh. I'll have to change it then.



Edward said:


> But what about this?


Thanks for the resource. I'll include links in the thread.


----------



## splinteh (Nov 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> and what makes other people's opinion different? there's always going to be a variable called personal preference. For example, I hate the GuHong.


 
Well, I don't "hate" mine but I find is has a lot of resistance when turning, especially when turning slow.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2010)

see that's my point. some people like it, are indifferent, don't like it, hate it etc. Personal preference.

The only real way to give an idea of what cube other people may like is just letting them try it themselves and if THEY LIKE IT and they like it. I couldn't care less if you hated a cube that I like.

Sorry this is a little pet peeve of mine when people say that one thing is better than another based simply on their opinion without consideration that other cubers AREN'T YOU AND STILL BELIEVE THAT THEY LIKE THE SAME THING AS YOU. I like Roux, you don't. I don't care, that's your opinion. But when you say that Roux<Other without considering that most people choose a method because it suits them it just annoying. Same with Cubes.



theace said:


> EDIT: You are quite experienced. Care to say something about teh cubez?


No. Personal Preference is a variable that you can NEVER account for. What I like, you probably won't because you aren't me. And what you like, I most likely won't because I'm not you. SAME WITH EVERY OTHER PERSON HERE. Sure 2-10 people may prefer the same cube. doesn't mean that EVERY person will like that cube.

Take the now retired Dakota harris (I hope he comes back) he prefers ONLY STOREBOUGHTS. And he's capable of sub-12 avg of 12 AFTER he retired from cubing. Don't even argue about "giving him a better cube" because he prefers what he prefers. Even though there were several amazing DIY kits back then, he refused to use them and used storeboughts.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I couldn't care less if you hated a cube that I like.


 
Cmon, if they owned it, that's easy trade bait.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Cmon, if they owned it, that's easy trade bait.


 
I'm sorry, I don't seem to understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'm sorry, I don't seem to understand what you're trying to say.


 
Say you bought a guhong to see how it is, and you hate it, but I love it. Easy trade.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2010)

that's how I find cheap cubes? besides that's not the point. It's the diversity in people's personal prefs. I hate the Guhong, you like the guhong, I like the AII, you don't. whatever. Trading cubes would be your decision. Personally I don't like selling any of my cubes. I keep them around for reference.


----------



## theace (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn. Updated this after AGES!


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 16, 2010)

So, I got a dayan 4x4...it's really nice compared to my QJ, but it just pops like crazy
Also, the QJ pyraminx...I just really don't like it. I've had it for like a year and it still doesn't feel very "broken in"


----------



## theace (Nov 17, 2010)

Which Pyraminx do you like?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2010)

No Eastsheen 2x2x2?


----------



## theace (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it worth putting in here? I mean, compared to the lanlan and ghost hand... If you have one and could say something about it, i'll put it in here.

Guys, if you have a favourite cube, lemme know, i'll put it in here! This could make a good database of sorts of what most consider to be the best cubes out there.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 17, 2010)

The e-sheen 2x2 is fast, but I don't see that as a good thing...there have been plenty of times when I finish a solve and the top layer turns like 180 degrees on the landing
Also, I don't have the resources to try any other pyraminx brand...if anyone wants to help alleviate that situation, I won't complain


----------



## flan (Nov 17, 2010)

I really like this thread. A few pointers.

Add the Lingyun, mention that it is a slightly smaller slightly poppier, clicky guhong.

Add mefferts Pyraminx, mention that its more stable than the qj but not out right better like the LL/GH thing for 2x2's

Remove the link of where to buy YJ 5x5's in accordance with the site's rules. But keep the info on the cube, thats ok.

And finnally my oppinion of the F-II

Very fast and smooth. Reasonably cheap. Also the cube comes pre assembled and lubed out of the box and the tensions are perfect from the start. The stickers are terrible as mentioned. Also don't be put off by the Guhong Hype. This is a very good cube and the second fastest 3x3 single right now, Rowe Hessler's 6.94 was done on an F-II.


----------



## theace (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. Will update it today!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 19, 2010)

ghost hand =/= sheng shou

Ghost Hand = Gui Shou


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 19, 2010)

My opinion on the QJ pyraminx is that if you get a good one it is amazing but the wrong one stinks


----------



## theace (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok guys, all done apart from the LingYun. will add that later. gotta go for dinner haha!

Oh and if you have any reviews that you've made, do post links here! That way, you'll get some hits on your vids too!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you going to add megaminx soon? If so the Mf8 is the best
My opinion on the Guhong

When you first get it it's pretty average. But after you lube it i is insane, Cuts more than 45 degrees and never locks up.


----------



## theace (Nov 20, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Are you going to add megaminx soon? If so the Mf8 is the best
> My opinion on the Guhong
> 
> When you first get it it's pretty average. But after you lube it i is insane, Cuts more than 45 degrees and never locks up.



Added.

Will add megaminx, Sq -1 and lingyun on monday. Gotta work on a recording till then.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 22, 2010)

flan said:


> Rowe Hessler's 6.94 was done on an F-II.


I'm not sure why you think that, Pixel6 and Rowe have said it was a (Ultimate Lubix) Guhong. (it certainly sounds more like a Guhong than an F2 too)


----------



## Erzz (Dec 10, 2010)

I find the GuHong, although it's awesome, made me a really bad cuber. My turns are very inaccurate now, it makes solving other puzzles hard since I'm used to the GuHong's cornercutting


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just want to let you know that for the Shengen FII, the quote by Flan is incorrect, Rowe Hessler's cube for that single was a Dayan GuHong


----------



## theace (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll add these today along with a small update. I'll put in the lingyun and sq1s


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2011)

You should change the buying links on the guhong. Lightake no longer sells them.

You should also add eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the es 4 and 5 good? I'll put them up as soon as my pc's back up. Who is selling the guhong and lingyun right now? An update is overdue now! I need to put in x cube links too!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2011)

es 4x4: Locks up to much but never pops or core misaligns. Turning itself is smooth.

es 5x5: Locks up alot and pops like crazy! Turns well

They both corner-cut about half peice.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Guhong: Black/White Stickerless

Lingyun: Black/White


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

The eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 aren't good enough to be on here imo. I think the ghosthand 5x5 deserves a spot on the 5x5 list for sure. And Lingyun on the 3x3 list(and maybe a cube4you diy too).


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> es 4x4: Locks up to much but never pops or core misaligns. Turning itself is smooth.
> 
> es 5x5: Locks up alot and pops like crazy! Turns well
> [/URL]


 
Dont forget about the extreme looseness after about 3 months.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2011)

I also thing that you should add the shengshou 4x4.

Where to buy: Black White

My opinion: The shengshou 4x4 has a v-cube type mechanism but unlike the Maru, it has more like a flimsy kind of feel. The outer layer are quite clicky but the inner layers turn like a dream. Corner cutting is not bad, about 3/4 piece. As for lock-ups, they do happen but not very often. This puzzle is well worth its price, about 8$.


----------



## mljonesqwe (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone's feelings on the ghost hand 5x5 are. I don't feel like paying for the v cube 5 and was thinking about it. So------ how does it perform? is it pleasant for speedcubing? does it last long?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

I think if you dont feel like to pay for a v-5 i would buy indeed a Ghost hand 5x5. The corner cutting is ok. But mine is likely to pop if the tension are loose. If you are a cuber that prefers a more tighten cube the ghost hand is perfect


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Ask on which cube Faz is using on whichever his latest YouTube video is
2. Buy same cube
3. Magically become faster
4. ???
5. Profit!

Because why practice when you can just keep up with the latest gear?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont know about the Ghosthand, but I know the YJ (about 12$, v-cube mech) turns well, good corner cuts and doesn't lock-up much. The YJ also lasts long, my friend has had it for at least a few months and its still awsome.


----------



## Arxel (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to buy a cube for my non-speedcubers (maybe in future? ) friends..

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3...ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119

Or maybe other one..? No need to be expensive, only for solving.. Type F-II need additionals stickers so it become more expensive..


----------



## theace (Jan 4, 2011)

The ghost hand - II and ghost hand 1 are good options. I like the fact that the GH - 1 comes with a dinky pouch 

Get it HERE.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2011)

Arxel said:


> I want to buy a cube for my non-speedcubers (maybe in future? ) friends..
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3...ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119
> ...


 
I would definitely recommend the Ghost Hand II (3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Fingertip Dancing Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black )

I dont think that your friends would like the Alpha Feng V (3x3x3 Type-A Full-Sealed Magic Cube V (Black) because it is very very clicky and loud, the ghosthand II on the other and is smooth and silent. Its also cheaper.

By the way, Lightake does have free shipping, but it can take a long time to ship. If you want it soon, I would not suggest getting it from lightake. For example, I ordered cubes from there almost a month ago and it didn't arrive yet.


----------



## CuberKyle (Jan 18, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> *I also thing that you should add the shengshou 4x4.
> *
> Where to buy: Black White
> 
> My opinion: The shengshou 4x4 has a v-cube type mechanism but unlike the Maru, it has more like a flimsy kind of feel. The outer layer are quite clicky but the inner layers turn like a dream. Corner cutting is not bad, about 3/4 piece. As for lock-ups, they do happen but not very often. This puzzle is well worth its price, about 8$.


 
I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Someone755 (Apr 23, 2011)

What about the DaYan ZhanChi or the other...what'sitcalled? LunHui?


----------



## theace (Jun 8, 2011)

Just added the LunHui. Updated the links and stuff for the X Cube. I'll add more slowly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 8, 2011)

Grabbing one from Lightake, buying one in HK; 
gotta make my mind up: which cube should I get?


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 8, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> see that's my point. some people like it, are indifferent, don't like it, hate it etc. Personal preference.
> 
> The only real way to give an idea of what cube other people may like is just letting them try it themselves and if THEY LIKE IT and they like it. I couldn't care less if you hated a cube that I like.
> 
> ...


 
Notice how each of his cubes say *"My Opinion:"*


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> Notice how each of his cubes say *"My Opinion:"*


 
Unless I am seriously misunderstanding him, he's not saying that the OP was claiming all that to be fact. He was saying the thread is pointless and dumb.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 9, 2011)

theace said:


> Just added the LunHui. Updated the links and stuff for the X Cube. I'll add more slowly.


 
IMHO - lunhui and guhong are 2 "different" cubes for different types of cubers. They perform differently. 
The lunhui is more for cubers who prefer really loose cubes (at which tension the guhong will pop when cuber goes fast). Those who prefer tighter tensions should opt for the guhong.

PS: I have 2 guhongs and 2 lunhuis. I am still waiting for my lingyun, so can't say much about it atm.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you think you could add some info on the Maru 5x5?


----------



## theace (Jun 9, 2011)

Added the opinions, Shengshou 4x4 nd Ghost Hand - I 3x3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been out of the loop for a while now. I need a new 3x3, since all of mine are getting popy. Any crazy new technologically advanced cubes come out recently.


----------



## theace (Jun 11, 2011)

Read the thread bro...


----------



## asportking (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a ghosthand-I for my first speedcube. I like it a lot, it's very smooth and doesn't lock up a lot (but that might just be my turning style). My only problem with it is that the red and orange stickers look almost identical, so it can be hard to tell the difference when you're solving.


----------



## asportking (Jun 12, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> How DARE you remove the Alphas!
> 
> I was really hoping on using this thread to identify an Alpha cube I have by looking at the edges. DARN! Though I do understand why you would replace the Alphas with the Dayan cube, which I really could appreciate more had you done this when I was going to buy my first speedcube. Oh well, it's still a very useful post.
> 
> ...


True, I could, and I actually did a while ago. I wasn't really complaining about them, I was just saying that so people buying it would know to expect the red and orange to look similar.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 12, 2011)

Hadley4000 said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while now. I need a new 3x3, since all of mine are getting popy. Any crazy new technologically advanced cubes come out recently.


 
You'll be amazed at the hardware improvement since your "retirement" - can't do wrong with a guhong. If you really like "very" loose cube, go for a lunhui. Both from dayan family. Heck, get both (2 each!) lol


----------



## cusx (Jun 18, 2011)

Which 4x4 Should I get ? 

Dayan or X-Cube or ShengShou or Maru ? 


The 4x4 section in this thread is not very helpful.

Thanks !


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 18, 2011)

X cube if u can pay 40, dayan because it's good, for big hands, shenhshou good, cheap, not as good as dayan


----------



## theace (Jun 18, 2011)

cusx said:


> Which 4x4 Should I get ?
> 
> Dayan or X-Cube or ShengShou or Maru ?
> 
> ...


I'd say X cube. I love that thing. What do you think I should add?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2011)

Master Magic: Cubetwist or LA?


----------



## theace (Jun 23, 2011)

Either.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 23, 2011)

theace said:


> I'd say X cube. I love that thing. What do you think I should add?


 
I don't think my x cube is that great. what did you do to yours to make it so good?


----------



## Mortalhex (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the dayan Zhanchi 5? it is supposed to be an upgrade from the guhong?


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 20, 2012)

Mortalhex said:


> What about the dayan Zhanchi 5? it is supposed to be an upgrade from the guhong?


I must agree with him, the Zhanchi is indeed a super cube, if that makes any sense to you. It can cut corners up 45-50 degrees and the reverse corner cutting is 2 thirds of a cubie. It is very fast, supposedly the fastest of all Dayan cubes. It is not uncontrollable if you set the tension and lube right. It comes with torpedo's/sausage's which will make it much MUCH harder to pop. But don't get your expectations too high. I've had over 100 solves with my Zhanchi with torpedo's, but it popped 4 times in those solves. Without torpedo's, there is a noticable quality difference, it is much smoother. But it does pop a tad more. So you'll have to tighten the tensions a bit, and maintain it well. With that, it'll be fine. A very good cube if not the best cube out there.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 20, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> I must agree with him, the Zhanchi is indeed a super cube, if that makes any sense to you. It can cut corners up 45-50 degrees and the reverse corner cutting is 2 thirds of a cubie. It is very fast, supposedly the fastest of all Dayan cubes. It is not uncontrollable if you set the tension and lube right. It comes with torpedo's/sausage's which will make it much MUCH harder to pop. But don't get your expectations too high. I've had over 100 solves with my Zhanchi with torpedo's, but it popped 4 times in those solves. Without torpedo's, there is a noticable quality difference, it is much smoother. But it does pop a tad more. So you'll have to tighten the tensions a bit, and maintain it well. With that, it'll be fine. A very good cube if not the best cube out there.


 
agreed
corner cutting and reverse corner cutting is definitely that much
sausages!
i havent tried taking out the torpedoes (a tad too much work)
but it probably would be less clicky
and agreed that it still sometimes pops if u go too rough
i heard that lubix is the best lube for it btw


----------

